# What's your favorite article of clothing?



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

my favorite clothing item is a crisp, laundered, button down shirt. i prefer white, but color will do just as well. i can wear it with jackets and sweaters, with a cute cami underneath. this is my multi-purpose feel good clothing item. i think i must own about 10 white shirts, and 10 in various colors and stripes. the girls at work call them my "uniform".


----------



## Liz (Feb 6, 2006)

hmmmm.... my new size 10 work pants! hehe. it's a smaller size, so it makes me happy. i told the SA that i was going to get them just because they were smaller. lol


----------



## redrocks (Feb 6, 2006)

My jeans! I love Jeans. They are so comfortable and can be dressy or casual depending on what you pair with them.


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 6, 2006)

I love my Brass Plum tank tops with a build-in shelf bra. Dress 'em up, dress 'em down --my black one is my standard. :icon_love


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 6, 2006)

I must say my jeans, too!! I love the way they fit and feel. And, they're so perfect for running around with the kids, or dressed up to go out to meet the girls.

My only problem is with all the running around, picking up, bending down, etc. I do every day, all of my fav jeans now have holes in the knees!!

:icon_redf


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 6, 2006)

shirt: my ALL baseball shirt thing. its cool and it has an alien on it!

pants: my express jeans i got a few years ago (before they changed them this past year) and im wearing them right now.

shoes: my vans sneekers from like 8th grade that still fit and i love to death.


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 7, 2006)

i really like tops, i always end up buying tops when i go out. i also really love vests nowadays, but i guess they are a kind of top too.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

my jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2006)

My skirts, I can never have enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 7, 2006)

Skirts.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeans


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 7, 2006)

I love love love my bras and panties.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 7, 2006)

any pants that fit!! With all my weight changes I have one pair of pants that fit properly right now.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

I would say jeans but now that I've discovered yoga, my favorite outfit is my elastic waist black yoga pants and a black fleece hoodie pullover and some comfy socks. It hides everything I want to hide and I could live in this outfit for the rest of my life.


----------



## Charmosa (Feb 7, 2006)

I am addicted to buying underwear. I buy at least 5 new bra+panty sets per months and I feel I never have enough even tho most of them are still untouched.


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

sweat pants &amp; sweat shirt :icon_wink As soon as I get home from work my clothes come off &amp; the sweats go on. As far as my fav none baggy article I love jeans boot cut lowrise.


----------



## Salope (Feb 7, 2006)

I have to pick just one? That's impossible! :icon_lol:

I love outerwear (coats, jackets, blazers, etc.). I am also a t-shirt freak. I love all kinds, those with graphics, prints, stripes, solid colors, whatever. I love belts too, especially designer ones.

If I had to pick an article of clothing in my closet, I'd say my army jacket (for now haha).


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

sanya, i do the same thing. i think i have about 4 sets that i haven't worn, but yet i buy more. go figure!


----------



## BeneBaby (Feb 7, 2006)

Shirt- I love my J&amp;Company Pink Skull Hoody with embroidery. It is sooo soft and comfy. It has lot's of colors in it so it matches everything.

Pants- Limited Black Sailor Pants. They fit perfectly! And they are long enough to wear with heels


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 7, 2006)

jeans!

i LOVE jeans.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 7, 2006)

I wear jeans almost every day (we can wear them at work), so I pretty much wear them everyday. Although I would rather wear a sweatsuit or nightgown all the time, lol. (dont worry I dont go out in these). I do have some outfits that are sort of like sweats, but nicer, the stretchy cotton pants and jacket of the same material and a shirt that matches underneath (not sure what it is called). They are so comfy, but although it doesnt sound like it, they look nice enough to go to dinner and stuff in.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 8, 2006)

SWEATERS! (I work as a Sweater Technical Designer in the garment industry, so I have to be loyal to my category, as my salary and bonus depend on sweater sales). I believe everyone should wear sweaters all the time: to do the dishes, to wear when exercising, to sleep in, on 120degree days, every single second of the day should be "sweater time". A sweater, with a matching cardigan over that, with a sweater coat over that = Happiness. I'm feeling a bit unloved and insecure, since I'm the only person listing sweaters as my favorite type of clothing. Sweaters need love, too. Just kidding. :icon_razz :icon_lol: :icon_twis


----------



## shygirl_1 (Feb 8, 2006)

My plain ol white Hanes tank tops, or "wife beaters". They're so comfy and I can throw them on w/ a pair of jeans (or a skirt or shorts) and flip flops (or heels), some really cute accessories and go.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

It's hard for me to choose, but I would say jeans, shoes, skirts, tees and cute jackets! My favourite item(s) of the moment are a cut cropped jacket I recently got and some bags I bought. Oh yea accessories and shoes are 'my thing'.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeans! I have one special pair that I feel extra good in.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

Old Style LEI jeans, wide leg. I love them with boots or tennis shoes. No stretch. These are LEI's pre-stretch that I search the world (or Ebay) high and low for because I can't find them anymore.


----------



## pieced (Feb 8, 2006)

I love hot pants like panties http://shop.hm.com/media/products/400/DL400_53551_09090_02_1080.jpg, cause they look great on my gluteus maximus...:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

:icon_lol: I love them too!! My gluts could use some work though!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 8, 2006)

lol, I agree! I love a great fitting pair of jeans or straight-leg slacks (for work) but it's so hard for me to find pants that fit -- and with the few pounds I gained over the holidays most of my jeans don't fit anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (But fortunately all my pants for work still fit -- I really only wear jeans on the weekends so I only need 1 or 2 pair anyway!) I also think solid black pants are boring since everyone wears them to work, so while I do have some black pants, my favorite pants are brown, charcoal, or black with pinstripes!

I also love fitted sweaters in bright or bold colors -- I have a bunch that I think are appropriate for work yet also work with jeans on the weekend!

Right now I am also addicted to my new pair of brown boots, so I have been wearing brown slacks a lot to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

monniej -- where do you buy your white shirts? It has been years since I have found a white shirt that was not see-through, and I think that a visible bra is terribly tacky and visible tank tops aren't as professional! (Though I agree that I feel very professional in a great-fitting colored button-up shirt!)


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, I said sweaters were my favorite kind of shirt -- at least for 3 of the 4 seasons of the year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I love 3/4 sleeve lightweight sweaters for slightly warmer weather in spring and fall for work and church!)


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 9, 2006)

Hard to say..jeans, cords and hats


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

I love my beat up red, white, and blue plaid Chuck Taylors. I have been wearing them for many years now. I have never seen another pair, so I feel super special (biting scarcasm there) when I wear them with oh-so-nice Tommy Hillfiger jeans.

I guess I'll never escape my skate rat past.


----------



## monniej (Feb 9, 2006)

jennifer you've got to check out new york and company. i can't resist their button down shirts! every color in the rainbow and they're cut to fit a woman's shape. they're great for slacks also!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool! I used to shop there, but the last few years I lived in a town with a small mall and no New York and Company. But now that we've moved I noticed that one of the local malls has one so I am looking forward to going back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 9, 2006)

Love my capri/cropped gauchos and new full length guachos I can dress up or down and so comfortable like PJ's


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh I wear sweaters with my jeans a lot. I used to wear short sleeved sweaters when it wasnt as cold. I cant wear wool sweaters though b/c it doesnt get cold enough in Florida (plus ya have to wear a shirt underneath or you itch to death. I have one I love to death but I havent been able to wear it in years (rarely does it get cold and I hate being hot) I like cotton sweaters, no idea why but everyone gave me a cashmere sweater at Christmas. I hate having to dry clean cashmere, plus it itches, but I wear them anyways b/c people give them to me and I know they arent cheap. My mom gives me one every year, even though I told her I didnt really need another one (I didnt want to tell her I dont like them much) but she gave me 2. Oh well.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 9, 2006)

I love those too, they're so comfy and cute!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL - if it makes you feel better, I have *tons of sweaters* at home and my addiction this past year was cashmere sweaters from J. Crew and-or Banana Republic.

But....not in the summer!!:icon_eek:

:icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2006)

jeans (whichever i find long enough for my 5'9" body!) and yoga pants from old navy! i also love my t-shirts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sofia (Feb 12, 2006)

As of right now, it would have to be a pair of white Dolce &amp; Gabbana pants I have. They fit perfectly and go with just about anything. I spent more than I should have, but when you find a pair of pants that accentuates your butt right (especially in white), just gotta have them. Plus, I can dress them up or down, so they're great.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 17, 2006)

Outerwear! I design this stuff, so naturally it is my passion. From swing coats, to wraps, to capes to fur boleros, I love outerwear. I always coordinate with what I am wearing. I'll wear a maxi length, long sleeve, turtle neck striped dress, with a fabulous coordinating wrap that is long with a hood, and ankle boots. I like velvet elbow length gloves, and faux fur muffs too. Very dramatic. Channelling Grace Jones I guess..


----------



## kaylagirl (Feb 18, 2006)

I have always been super comfy in old college sweatshirts- be it mine/my boyfriend's. They are big and cozy and good to just lounge around in...

However, I am a sock freak. Since I work with kids, it is cool to have zaney socks and they are also a conversation starter... Toe socks, striped socks, glow in the dark socks, you name it- I probably have it!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^Funky socks are cool, I went through a phase of collecting various patterned long socks.


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

I love dress (any type)

Also pants and sweaters.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 25, 2006)

1) american eagle jeans - great stretchy yet sexy fit, i adore these

2) abercrombie kids polos - cheaper than the adult size ones, but still very well-made

3) treadmill sneaks - in fourth grade i got a pair of sneaks that are really worn-out now (don't wear them when i go out!) but MOLDED to my feet.. use 'em on the treadmill daily

3) SO at kohl's fleece pants - so freakin' warm, a remedy for an ass freezing day

4) mudd at kohl's fleece pajamas (top and bottom) - not as warm as the SO fleece pants, but still nice, warm, and toasty for new england winters

5) a &amp; f belt - goes with a lot of my clothes, a staple in my closet

6) old navy flip flops - cheap, comfy, tons of colors.. these flip flops = &lt;3

7) velvet american eagle purse - perfect size/style for me, rich color, only $7!, fabric outside and inside is like heaven

8) mini skirts - all kinds.. i &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3 minis!

9) tanks - ditto

10) cropped clothes to wear with tanks so colors of both show through

^not in any order, i love all of these^

there are many more, but if i listed them all this post would bore you all to death.. it prob. does already the way it is now lol, just that i'm a big fashion fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Honestly, probably my workout clothes. I workout so much I practically live in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, they're comfy compared to what you might think.

Other than that, I'd have to say my new size 5 jeans (WOOHOO!!!), and my Ron Jon Surf Shop hoodie jacket. That thing is so darn comfortable, and it keeps me warm. I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 26, 2006)

hmmm....i have a dress of porridge that i bought last spring and i love it! they have such cute designs, and i received a ton of compliments on it last summer! plus i wore it when i was in italy and france, so it carries good memories!

that and a pair pink pajama pants with monkies on them! :icon_love


----------



## MiaSays (Feb 26, 2006)

Low waisted, boot cut levis and a green silk camisole. These two articles of clothing always make me feel amazing.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 26, 2006)

i would have to say my jeans


----------

